# html datei öffnen



## DuCaNe (15. November 2004)

bin linux neuling und hab mal gleich ne dumme frage.
ich versuch mit dem *vi test.html *in der konsole eine neue html datei anzulegen. nachdem es geöffnet wird, ist es schreibgeschützt. ich kann es nur lesen. wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## JohannesR (15. November 2004)

Die Datei ist nur schreibgeschuetzt, wenn sie in einem Verzeichniss liegt, in dem du keine Schreibrechte hast. 
Dennoch solltest du die Gross- und Kleinschreibung beruecksichtigen!


----------



## DuCaNe (15. November 2004)

aber ich hab in dem verzeichnis bereits eine andere *.html datei und die kann ich beliebig ändern


----------



## JohannesR (15. November 2004)

Diese Datei wird bereits dir gehoeren. Wenn allerdings das Verzeichniss, in dem du arbeiten willst, nicht dir gehoert, und es nicht grade 777 (bzw 770) hat, wird daraus nichts. Poste doch mal die Ausgabe von ls -lA ../ und ls -lA.
Benutz deine Shift-Taste, ich meine das durchaus ernst!


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. November 2004)

Tipp 1: Arbeite am Besten in Deinem Home-Verzeichnis da Du hier alle Lese- und Schreibrechte haben solltest. Das Home-Verzeichnis findet sich üblicherweise unter /home/Benutzername 

Tipp 2: Denke daran, wenn Du Dich per *»SU«* zum *»substitute user«* machst, das Du Dateien als Root anlegst, die Du dann mit einem normalen Benutzer bestenfalls nur lesen kannst.

Tipp 3: Beachte die Netiquette und die rote Schrift unter quasi jedem Formular. Das kostet Dich höchstens ein wenig Zeit, erleichtert uns (jene die Postings lesen) das helfen und erspart Dir böse Worte von den Mods  :suspekt:


----------

